# Confirming pregnancy



## Rats4Anarchy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

how long have you had her


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi.and welcome to the forum.
That tummy does look quite round in the third photo, but its still probably hard to telll for sure just from a photo. 
As Rats4All said, how long have you had her? Could she have come from a situation where she was in with a male? Does she have any cage mates that could mistakenly be male? Any info like that would be really helpful to try and help us figure out what's going on with that tummy.  Rats are only pregnant for about 21 -24 days, so that can help with dates and things.


----------



## Rats4Anarchy (Nov 21, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> how long have you had her


About a year, she has been slipping into my males cage for the last few weeks. She couldn’t slip through anymore


----------



## Rats4Anarchy (Nov 21, 2021)

ratbusters said:


> Hi.and welcome to the forum.
> That tummy does look quite round in the third photo, but its still probably hard to telll for sure just from a photo.
> As Rats4All said, how long have you had her? Could she have come from a situation where she was in with a male? Does she have any cage mates that could mistakenly be male? Any info like that would be really helpful to try and help us figure out what's going on with that tummy.  Rats are only pregnant for about 21 -24 days, so that can help with dates and things.


 thank you and hi, I’ve had her for a year, she is in the top half of a FF with a male on the bottom. The little trap door in the center has been loose and she has been slipping through for at least 4 weeks since I had last messed with the lock between cages


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

OK, so its quite possible that she would be pregnant, but the dates would be a bit vague from what you say.
I would suggest a couple of things... Firstly have her in a separate cage set up as a nursery tank just in case. You won't want her giving birth where she is either in with a male or a male has access to her. Males can be aggressive around a new mum and can make the mother feel threatened. The mother can also get pregnant again within 24 hours of giving birth.
Secondly, its quite helpful to weigh her every day on digital kitchen scales if you have them. Pregnant rats gain a huge amount of weight daily (in the last week of pregnancy) and that can be a good indicator.
They get so round in the end, its a good idea to gently cup them in two hands and scoop them up carefully when you need to pick them up.
I'll attach some links in case she is going to have babies, you might find them useful. Keep us updated and keep asking any questions that you have. Lots of people will have advice and experience to offer you.








make a bin cage shadow the rat - Google Search


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I would say if she was getting into the male's cage then she is most certainly pregnant. 
Little baby rats are so fun and cute to see grow up! One of my rats had an accidental litter 8 weeks ago and it was actually really great to have them. Enjoy the babies while you can, they don't stay small for long 

Make sure to give the mom lots of loose bedding so she can make a nest. Ripped up paper towel and/or paper bags seem to be a favourite.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Like others have said, if she slipped into the males cage, she is most likely pregnate. Were there any other feamales who managed to slip in with her??


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

One of my rats had a accidental litter as well and when I say accidental I mean accidental! we had recently bought a ‘male’ rat as a buddy for my other rat because we did a lot of research and heard it’s a a lot better for them, moral of the story it was not a male and they had a litter of 4 babies. And it’s pretty coincidental because the father passed away 5 days after they were born, everything happens for a reason I guess 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

How is your girl doing now? Any sign of babies?


----------



## Rats4Anarchy (Nov 21, 2021)

Here is the update lol! 10 babies, all healthy and stunning! Two black hooded, one agouti, two solid marten and five hooded marten. Located in SE Mich.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh. you're right. They are stunning! Looks like they are doing very well.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

OMG I LOVE THEM


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow, what a beautiful litter!! So colorful!


----------



## Betty&wilma (9 mo ago)

My rat looks exactly like yours did before birth she has another rat with her but they were brought together as "sisters" is it likely they sexed one wrong and she is infact pregnant?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Would they keep still for you long enough to get a decent photo of their girl/boy bits? If you posted some pics some of us might be able to help.


----------

